# New Music - Adventure!



## Tanuj Tiku (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey ! guys...

Just wanted to share this new piece of music with a little bit of adventure (hopefully!).


Link: http://www.tanuj-tiku.com/ADV.mp3 (www.tanuj-tiku.com/ADV.mp3)


Hope you will like it. Any comments are welcome!


Thanks.


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jun 4, 2010)

Very good, Tanuj!


----------



## JBacal (Jun 4, 2010)

Works for me. I particularly like the violin melody and sound staring at :17 seconds.

Best,
Jay


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes, very good, Tanuj!


----------



## sadatayy (Jun 4, 2010)

vibrato @ Fri Jun 04 said:


> Hey ! guys...
> 
> Just wanted to share this new piece of music with a little bit of adventure (hopefully!).
> 
> ...



wow that was very good. is that all VSL?


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 4, 2010)

Good work Tanuj, sounds great.


----------



## michaelv (Jun 4, 2010)

Very pretty.


----------



## hbuus (Jun 4, 2010)

Very enjoyable, Tanuj. Thanks for posting!

Best,
Henrik


----------



## Rob (Jun 5, 2010)

I like it too, it's adventurous in a delicate sense, not the ominous kind. Nice work, Tanuj!


----------



## handz (Jun 5, 2010)

Sounds good + Nice composition!


----------



## Pros (Dec 10, 2010)

You might be my favorite composer ever.


----------



## George Caplan (Dec 12, 2010)

it may be nothing new but you pulled it off really well. i like the way it starts with a kind of nursery rhyme. nice rhythms all thru.


----------



## Dan Mott (Dec 12, 2010)

Lovely.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Dec 13, 2010)

I thought this thread was finished a long time back!

Thank you all very much for your kind words. I will be posting some new music in the near future! 


Thanks a lot for taking the time to listen to my music. I really appreciate it.


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## Allegra (Dec 13, 2010)

Very musical....nice writing! Lots of energy! :idea:  

Allegra


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 13, 2010)

Just heard this for the first time and its very refreshing!

You have a really nice balance and stereo width that gives lots of clarity.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks again for listening to my music.


Glad all you guys had fun!


Best,

Tanuj.


----------

